# Wasatch Late numbers



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

Did the tag numbers for Wasatch Late get approved at the RAC?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

there still one more meeting left I think and that tonight.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

The meeting is tonight


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Wasatch late elk hunt? If so how many tags were they thinking they were gonna draw if you dont mind me asking? Thanks i put in for that hunt


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Recommendations for the late (Nov) LE Wasatch elk are 118 resident, and 13 non-resident permits


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

If I remember correctly the Central RAC approved UBA's recommendation (which I thought pertained to the late tags). Someone else who was there and understood could probably elaborate better. Bullsnot?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The tag numbers are not set yet. If a unit has a late hunt, then the weapon split is 25% archery, 15% ML, and 60% rifle (5% go to premium and no more than 65% of rifle permits in the early hunt). That is what the UDWR proposed. The Groups have lobbied the RACs to keep the same percentage split from last year-- 30% archery, 20% ML, and 50% rifle (5% go to Premium and no more than 65% of rifle permits in the early hunt).

With 655 permits the two proposals look like this-- 

UDWR- 
164 Archery
242 Early Rifle
131 Late Rifle
98 ML
20 Premium

Change Proposal- 
196 Archery
204 Early
107 Late
131 ML
17 Premium


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> The tag numbers are not set yet. If a unit has a late hunt, then the weapon split is 25% archery, 15% ML, and 60% rifle (5% go to premium and no more than 65% of rifle permits in the early hunt). That is what the UDWR proposed. The Groups have lobbied the RACs to keep the same percentage split from last year-- 30% archery, 20% ML, and 50% rifle (5% go to Premium and no more than 65% of rifle permits in the early hunt).
> 
> With 655 permits the two proposals look like this--
> 
> ...


why do they cut the muzzy tags so bad ?WHY dont they cut half of the rifle tags and give muzzy more tags ?


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anybody know if UBA (or anyone else) made similar proposals at the other RACs (to retain the 50/30/20 allocation)? If so, how were those proposals received?

Hawkeye


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

UBA made the below reccomendation at the RACs, with the support of both SFW and UWC. It was received as follows:

Southern RAC: Favored
Southeast RAC: Opposed
Northeast RAC: No vote
Central RAC: Favored
Northern RAC: Favored

I apologize for the poor table formatting below. Apparantly copy/paste from Word document tables doesn't work too well.

UBA's Recommendation:

The Utah Bowmen’s Association recognizes the need to add a late hunt to the Wasatch, Nebo, and Deep Creek limited entry elk units to address crowding issues during the September rifle elk hunt. However, we take issue with decreasing archery and muzzleloader permits in order to provide late rifle permits on these units, which will experience extreme high success rates. We saw these high success rates on the Wasatch unit in 2005 and 2006, during which these late hunts experienced 95% and 100% success rates, respectively. In addition, the elk plan does not call for late hunts on these units due to the expected extreme high success rates of a late hunt on these units. Thus, we believe that these late rifle permits should come from the existing allocation of rifle permits. The Utah Bowmen’s Association recommends, and asks that this RAC recommend, that the tag allocation remain the same on these three units as it has been in the past. That allocation is 50% rifle tags, 30% archery tags, and 20% muzzleloader tags. The premium, early, and late rifle tags would then be distributed accordingly from the 50% allocation of rifle tags. This is reflected in the tables below:
Wasatch Mountains:
2012: DWR Recommendation: UBA Recommendation:
Premium: 20 20 20
Early Rifle: 306 242 200
Late Rifle: 0 131 108
Archery: 196 164 196
Muzzleloader: 130 98 131
Total: 652 655 655

Central Mountains, Nebo:
2012: DWR Recommendation: UBA Recommendation:
Premium: 3 2 2
Early Rifle: 47 31 25
Late Rifle: 0 16 14
Archery: 30 21 25
Muzzleloader: 20 12 16
Total: 100 82 82

West Desert, Deep Creek:
2012: DWR Recommendation: UBA Recommendation:
Premium: 0 1 1
Early Rifle: 18 15 12
Late Rifle: 0 8 7
Archery: 11 10 12
Muzzleloader: 7 6 8
Total: 36 40 40


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

What reasons were given by the regions who are opposed? Why the no vote in the other?


----------



## SLink (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow... seems to be extremely low numbers http://www.vacation-rental-fun.com.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> What reasons were given by the regions who are opposed? Why the no vote in the other?


The SE RAC opposed it only because it would require a minor change in the 5-year elk plan and they didn't want to make a recommendation to make a change in the middle of a 5-year species plan. Go figure. Otherwise, they all thought it was a good idea!

At the NE RAC, there was no UBA rep, so Troy Justensen (SFW) made the proposal with Anis's help and UWC (myself) supporting it, but there was no motion made to vote on it for the same reason as above, as I recall.

I don't know about the Northern.

However, I suspect (and hope) the Wildlife Board will pass it, since it is a good proposal, is a minor change in wording/numbers, is fair to all weapon hunters, makes all the elk hunt tag numbers consistant, and since several diverse groups support it. And when they hear the reason for the no vote and opposition, I think they'll agree to it. Afterall, we got Option #2 which was a much bigger change with much more opposition.


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anybody know how many points they are thinking it will take to draw this tag? Since its a new hunt this year i didnt know where to find alot of info. Thanks


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's a link to 49 posts on the point issue ....

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 15019.html


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like the WB passed the proposed numbers. the early rifle hunters are going to have the mountain to themselves this year. I again have hope to draw my archery tag


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

ALPINEBOWMAN,

you & me gonna be sharing a camp together for the Wasatch hunt, I make a mean dutch oven turkey...


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Did the WB accept the DWR proposal or UBA's counter-proposal?

Hawkeye


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Hawkeye it was the UBA SFW MDF proposal that archerben posted that was passed.

CP1 I would love to share a camp with you. When we both draw lets make some plans


----------

